
New York State Ventilator Allocation Guidelines (2015) - zaksoup
https://www.health.ny.gov/regulations/task_force/reports_publications/docs/ventilator_guidelines
======
zaksoup
> However, because of a strong societal preference for saving children, the
> Task Force recommended that young age may be considered as a tie-breaking
> criterion in limited circumstances.

This document has really fascinated me. It exists as a codification of our
societal values when we are forced to triage who will live and who will die.

